# GIBBS ON HIS NEW PUPPY COUCH



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Here are some photos of Gibbs on his new couch.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

What a lucky guy with his very own couch. Cute pics.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Too cute!


----------



## dwurms (Apr 17, 2013)

Awe, looks so comfy & cute, where did you get the couch?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

cool :rockon:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Looking good and love the blanket!


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

dwurms said:


> Awe, looks so comfy & cute, where did you get the couch?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/stylepage.asp?RN=2107&RNT=45&ipp=15&


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Pixiesmom said:


> Looking good and love the blanket!


Grammy made it for him.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> Grammy made it for him.


Maybe this could be our year?..finger crossed!!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Mr. Gibbs you are so cute!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

wow...now that is living large!!! Cute pictures!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

He is a 'steel' color and is snuggling with a Steelers blanket.:dance:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Absolutely adorable!!! I just HOPE he doesn't turn into the "shark" Kodi turned into once he started teething. From the start of teething through about age 2, we had to take ALL "nice" bedding (and stuffed toys) away from Kodi, and he slept on old towels or folded fleece blankets. He destroyed EVERY "nice" thing he had!!! So if you see this starting to happen, take this beautiful couch away from him until he's old enough to treat it properly. (not all Havs are this brutal with their things, but Kodi isn't the only one, either!!! )


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh how cute !


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

krandall said:


> Absolutely adorable!!! I just HOPE he doesn't turn into the "shark" Kodi turned into once he started teething. From the start of teething through about age 2, we had to take ALL "nice" bedding (and stuffed toys) away from Kodi, and he slept on old towels or folded fleece blankets. He destroyed EVERY "nice" thing he had!!! So if you see this starting to happen, take this beautiful couch away from him until he's old enough to treat it properly. (not all Havs are this brutal with their things, but Kodi isn't the only one, either!!! )


:amen:


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Cute! Piper has a leopard print couch but she didn't really like to sit on it. Riley came along and sits on it all the time but I'm sure he wishes it was a "manly" couch like Gibbs.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Pipersmom said:


> Cute! Piper has a leopard print couch but she didn't really like to sit on it. Riley came along and sits on it all the time but I'm sure he wishes it was a "manly" couch like Gibbs.


Gibbs refused to sit or lay on it until my mom made his blanket and my wife put it on the couch. I think he didn't like the texture or comfort until the soft blanket was on it.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Gibbs on his new puppy couch*



Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> Grammy made it for him.


Boy, Grammy sure loves her new grand-dog. What a lucky dog to have such a nice Grammy.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

A puppy couch is so cute!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

That is so cute. I think his couch is nicer then ours! I bought Timmy a nice bed, he prefers to sleep in the cat's bed or a dirty beach towel that my daughter drops when she comes home from practice. Gibbs looks pretty comfy though and hopefully he'll get a lot of use out of it.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That;s about the cutest picture I've ever seen!


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Too cute!!! Gibbs is adorable and I love the little couch and blanket. Go Steelers! 

My two have been getting ready for hockey tonight by laying on their Penguins blanket all day today.


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

So cute  Love the photos. Go Steelers!


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

Very cute!!! And I love his name!!!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks like Gibbs has some growing to do! I'm still amazed at how gaga we all are about our Havs!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Gibbs on his little couch! Someone is pretty special!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness- so stinkin cute!!!


----------

